# Starter car for 8 year old boy?



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Guys, I normally post on models, but I told my 8 year old son that if he read 150 books before Christmas he could earn a remote controlled car ( a "real" one that is not a toy, yet is a toy- you know what I mean!). He watches the races at our local hobby town ( Columbia sc- great people!) every Sunday and wants to race ( and learn of course). So, the two big questions, and them I will let you all take over: what would be a great setup that he can learn on? And how does one protect the car from his driving?

Thanks y'all from SC!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

First what kind of track is it? But I feel you can not go wrong with a Traxxas Slash. They are strong, cheap to fix, and cheap to upgrade. I handed my Slash down to my 7 year old, and he has yet to break it. Plus they have a training mode that limits forward and reverse power to half, as do all Traxxas models.


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great question- it is a parking lot that they layout with boards. They race gas cars, electric cars, pretty much anything that more than 3 guys will race!


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

the slash would be a great starter.
make sure to get a good charger for the lipo battery.
and welcome to short course


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

the slash is a very good truck! and fun


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds great! What should I expect to pay, ready to race? What about suggestions for road cars?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding on-road cars: Do you want to build a kit with him? Or do you want a ready-to-run? What do you think is the limit of you budget?

IF you want to race, find out the basic rules of the largest classes that are ran at your local track and go from there. Because if you really want to race, you don't want to buy something that only three guys are racing because those guys could move on to something else or disappear quickly.

Racing rees are usually anywhere from $10-20 for the day, depending on the number of qualifying heats and the quality of the racing facility.

As other have said, the Slash is a great truck for dirt, very easy to get started with. They come ready to run with a good beginner radio, and are very durable. A lot of the local tracks here in Indianapolis have started carpet oval classes with them too.

The smaller slash is great for just bashing with smaller kids. VERY durable and more their size.


----------

